# New Undertale content in 24 hours



## TrishaCat (Oct 30, 2018)

THE APOCALYPSE IS UPON US

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057256452316901376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057253537615360000


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 30, 2018)

Also
>Smash direct on November 1


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 31, 2018)

IT IS TIME
www.deltarune.com: WELCOME.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 31, 2018)

I smell edge


Spoiler


----------



## Diretooth (Oct 31, 2018)

Didn't Toby Fox literally ask people to wait until tomorrow to reveal details about it? Also, how the heck do you happen to have the same exact name as me?


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes
But its too tempting
So instead I'll just put any details in spoiler tags
Except for fluffy boys
Because the power of fluffy boys shines within you


Diretooth said:


> Also, how the heck do you happen to have the same exact name as me?


My guess is that 



Spoiler



everyone got the same name this time


----------



## Diretooth (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm actually saying, my IRL name is Kris.


----------



## Chaxone (Oct 31, 2018)

The creator of undertale is really on this forum and is going to put some new contenant in undertale??? whuuut?


----------



## Chaxone (Oct 31, 2018)

okay i just realize it was a picture .... but whut?!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 31, 2018)

But we already had an Undertale sequel, Undertale 2: Overtale


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 2, 2018)

I played through it, and honestly while I did like it, it's nowhere near as good as the original. All of the characters are just rushed out there and in your face, hell you don't even see what life is like for the everyday person in the dark world. I did like all the new additions, music, better animation, two new main characters, and what looks (and sounds) to be sans but is actually more interesting than just a clone of him, and the first part of the game was overall really good, and really set me up thinking this would be as solid of a game as the original. The main problem I have with it though is that it's using all the same tricks the first one did, which worked the first time, but at this point they are all just so predictable. In the first game it worked really well because it set you up thinking it was going to be something completely different, hell, a good example is at the beginning of the game with flowey, but with the introduction in this game  being all OOH LOOK AT MAH THIRD WALL BREAKING it instantly sets you up to expect all the tricks used in the old game, so when all the twist moments happen, you just go "yup, totally didn't expect that to happen". I also don't like that the story is structured the same exact same, and it can easily just be summed up as the last game but in the dark world and it's 1-2 hours. Overall I think it started out strong (minus the intro, i don't really get why that's even there in the first place) but just gradually worsened over time as it started to use the same stuff from undertale more and more instead of creating new interesting ideas, which was why undertale was so cool in the first place. Also, tbh, the ending is probably just a nightmare unless they decide to keep up with the insanely fast story progression and decide to get all edgy in chapter 2.

Edit: to put it simply, I like the new combat system, graphics style, setting, and music, and some of the new characters, I just don't like that the way the story plays out and a lot of the new characters are just copy and pasted from the original but sped up to the point where there is little character development and major events happening In every room. It started strong (minus that dumb character creation intro), but left me disappointed


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 2, 2018)

I liked it a lot, fun, and I will happily throw money at the game when its properly out.



real time strategist said:


> I played through it, and honestly while I did like it, it's nowhere near as good as the original. All of the characters are just rushed out there and in your face, hell you don't even see what life is like for the everyday person in the dark world. I did like all the new additions, music, better animation, two new main characters, and what looks (and sounds) to be sans but is actually more interesting than just a clone of him, and the first part of the game was overall really good, and really set me up thinking this would be as solid of a game as the original. The main problem I have with it though is that it's using all the same tricks the first one did, which worked the first time, but at this point they are all just so predictable. In the first game it worked really well because it set you up thinking it was going to be something completely different, hell, a good example is at the beginning of the game with flowey, but with the introduction in this game  being all OOH LOOK AT MAH THIRD WALL BREAKING it instantly sets you up to expect all the tricks used in the old game, so when all the twist moments happen, you just go "yup, totally didn't expect that to happen". I also don't like that the story is structured the same exact same, and it can easily just be summed up as the last game but in the dark world and it's 1-2 hours. Overall I think it started out strong (minus the intro, i don't really get why that's even there in the first place) but just gradually worsened over time as it started to use the same stuff from undertale more and more instead of creating new interesting ideas, which was why undertale was so cool in the first place. Also, tbh, the ending is probably just a nightmare unless they decide to keep up with the insanely fast story progression and decide to get all edgy in chapter 2.



A sequel by definition is more of the same, but upgraded. While this might not qualify as a sequel it pretty much is one. The tone of the game is similar, yes, but the plot is entirely different, a different kind of focus on the characters, and I honestly can't think of anything that is the same as the plot of the last game, other then the re-use of old characters, and the reuse of a pacifist battle logic (it seems to have been simplified to account for the extra characters). Which are expected out of a sequel, and it would be really weird if they didn't show up in some way.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 2, 2018)

Juju-z said:


> I liked it a lot, fun, and I will happily throw money at the game when its properly out.
> 
> 
> 
> A sequel by definition is more of the same, but upgraded. While this might not qualify as a sequel it pretty much is one. The tone of the game is similar, yes, but the plot is entirely different, a different kind of focus on the characters, and I honestly can't think of anything that is the same as the plot of the last game, other then the re-use of old characters, and the reuse of a pacifist battle logic (it seems to have been simplified to account for the extra characters). Which are expected out of a sequel, and it would be really weird if they didn't show up in some way.


I'm not saying the old characters shouldn't be there or anything, I'm saying almost all of the new characters are basically just copies of the old game and that a lot the shock tactics aren't done well because of what the game sets you up to suspect.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 3, 2018)

That reminds me I have to complete Undertale since I never beat it!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 3, 2018)

Finished it!
Deltarune is fantastic! A HUGE improvement over Undertale from a gameplay perspective. The pixelart is a lot better too, at least at the beginning. The party based combat is wild and having to watch out for Susie whilst still doing the usual Act/Spare with dodging song and dance is fun. Though I cant say I much cared for the repeated interruptions from Lancer, but I can deal; Susie's character more than made up for it. She was rad.


real time strategist said:


> Also, tbh, the ending is probably just a nightmare unless they decide to keep up with the insanely fast story progression and decide to get all edgy in chapter 2.


Actually, I've read a theory going around and I think what happened is real.
There's a few little hints at it; the way the townsfolk react to Kris in the beginning along with descriptions of things they did in the past, the fact that your first save overwrites a save file with Kris' name on it with your own name, the fact that at the end during that cutscene you can move the heart around in the birdcage a bit...I believe 



Spoiler



Kris is rejecting the player and is casting out the player's soul from him to take back control. The knife and all perhaps being pulled out because through your actions Kris figured out what saving is and plans to utilize it, as there are hints that Kris is not a good person.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Finished it!
> Deltarune is fantastic! A HUGE improvement over Undertale from a gameplay perspective. The pixelart is a lot better too, at least at the beginning. The party based combat is wild and having to watch out for Susie whilst still doing the usual Act/Spare with dodging song and dance is fun. Though I cant say I much cared for the repeated interruptions from Lancer, but I can deal; Susie's character more than made up for it. She was rad.
> 
> Actually, I've read a theory going around and I think what happened is real.
> ...


Huh, that's quite interesting, well i can't say I'm not excited for chapter 2 anymore since that would actually be really cool to play if your character is your enemy.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Finished it!
> Deltarune is fantastic! A HUGE improvement over Undertale from a gameplay perspective. The pixelart is a lot better too, at least at the beginning. The party based combat is wild and having to watch out for Susie whilst still doing the usual Act/Spare with dodging song and dance is fun. Though I cant say I much cared for the repeated interruptions from Lancer, but I can deal; Susie's character more than made up for it. She was rad.



I thought it was interesting that the game really drove home the juxtaposition between Undertale and Deltarune. I went into this with an Undertale mindset of "Okay, play nice the first time around but then go all stabby stabby afterward." but when I tried to follow through with this I discovered...



Spoiler



The game actually WILL NOT allow us to kill ANYONE the entire game. Because of this, we cannot change the outcome of the game whether we choose to attack enemies or not. 

When dealing fatal damage, the enemies all flee from the battle before we can strike a decisive blow. This is reinforced by the fact that the enemies always respawn unlike a genocide run in Undertale. Some of the bosses are impossible to even beat through attacking because its impossible to get your character's damage high enough to outdo the boss' healing. The outcome of the game is set in stone whether we play nice or be a dick and try to crush face. Nothing is mutable. Our choices don't matter. The game tells us this from the get go when it deletes our avatar. And reinforces it through character dialog as we go along.






It was a cool contrast between Undertale where our choices really did matter and Deltarune where nothing we do matters at all.






Battlechili said:


> Actually, I've read a theory going around and I think what happened is real.
> There's a few little hints at it; the way the townsfolk react to Kris in the beginning along with descriptions of things they did in the past, the fact that your first save overwrites a save file with Kris' name on it with your own name, the fact that at the end during that cutscene you can move the heart around in the birdcage a bit...I believe
> 
> 
> ...



There is a theory going around that I rather like and subscribe to... (large spoilery nerd post incoming)



Spoiler



That this is an alternate universe and "Kris" has been possessed by Chara and The Player following the events of the genocide route of Undertale. The game starts us out telling us to choose our "vessel." And while the one we make is discarded, we still get an avatar to control. A vessel. We just don't get to choose it because in "this world" no one can choose who they are. Us overwriting the Kris save file is symbolic of The Player and Chara fully possessing Kris' body and taking control of his life. Us choosing to "act" and spare people or attack as we please is our soul as The Player being in control during the events of the game and into the epilogue, up till bedtime.

People in the epilogue even comment on the difference in how we normally act; showing they notice the difference in Kris' behavior due to the possession:

Toriel
Noelle
Noelle's Dad and the get well card that we, The Player, have never seen before because this is from Kris' old life before we possessed him.

During the epilogue Chara regain's control of the body and entraps OUR soul in the birdcage (reinforced by the fact that we The Player are able to move the heart a little in the cage while Chara moves the body.) During the end of the Genocide route our soul was bound to Chara's. This is simply Chara awakening and taking control away from us as they have in past (killing Asgore and Flowey in genocide route of Undertale.)






I think that our playing this game and coming to this universe is the real disaster that was foretold in the legend. The Player possessing Kris' body, bringing Chara with them, is what will bring about the actual doom of Deltarune. This is hinted at by Jevil when you battle him. That the existence of the second dark fountain is not the real threat. Merely the harbinger of events to come.






Chara even said at the finale of the genocide route that they desire more worlds to end:






Kris' body is the knight and we The Player are guiding him forward. And Chara "The Queen." will be released because of it.

I suspect that part 2 will have someone else discovering The Player's caged soul giving us a new vessel to control and they will likely be the true "Human" hero foretold to join with the monster and the prince from the dark. (The vessel we created that was discarded in the beginning maybe?) As for what the Angel's Heaven will be that they banish... who knows. <:



Also



Battlechili said:


> Though I cant say I much cared for the repeated interruptions from Lancer, but I can deal; Susie's character more than made up for it. She was rad.



>:C


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 5, 2018)

I honestly loved the whole thing.
Susie kinda put me off for a while because I used to be in Kris' shoes as a schoolkid, but I sincerely loved their development throughout the game.

I also knew right after the reveal of Ralsei that he would be my new favorite character for the whole franchise.
I wasn't wrong <3


----------



## David Drake (Nov 6, 2018)

This is official Toby content and not a fangame?

Time to avoid all mention of it until I have a working computer.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 7, 2018)

Deltarune is a masterpiece.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Spoiler: ??






Fun characters :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Spoiler: ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralsei is best boy
Like ever


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Spoiler: ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hug spam initiating*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> *hug spam initiating*


Gotta give him the bow, too :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

Does anyone else think that Ralsei is to much of a goody two shoes? I have the suspicion that he might end up being a bad boi


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 7, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Does anyone else think that Ralsei is to much of a goody two shoes? I have the suspicion that he might end up being a bad boi


Ralsei is perfect in every way. How dare you speak such blasphemy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Does anyone else think that Ralsei is to much of a goody two shoes? I have the suspicion that he might end up being a bad boi


He's obviously written to be Susie's antithesis.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Ralsei is perfect in every way



That's a funny way of spelling Susie



Spoiler: All jokes aside, this is the best Undertale/Delta Rune character


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 7, 2018)

Hyped and Ready.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> That's a funny way of spelling Susie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good alternate Sans outfit in the new Smash Bros.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 7, 2018)

My short fan theory:


Spoiler: Spoilers!



I haven't finished the whole thing, but here goes. Delta Rune has put a pretty big emphasis on Anagrams.
Title is an anagram of Undertale. Kris is one letter off of being an anagram of Frisk, missing letter possibly symbolizing that you're missing something. 'Ohey their Chara, what are yo-OH GOD WHY'
Ralsei is a prince, and his name is an anagram of Asriel.
Figuring out what Susie's name is would probably be big. She may actually be a new character, or maybe she was given a simple name to reflect Flowey. Which would make the starting party thing pretty interesting.
Keep in mind, potential missing or added letters with symbolic meaning.

So my crazy idea is that Delta Rune's anagram thing isn't just the title. This isn't a new world, someone (Probably Sans, Asriel, or Gaster) shuffled the old one around, creating an 'anagram.'
The goal being to give us access to something we couldn't reach in the first game. Basically Gaster. He technically was 'in' the first game, but we couldn't reach him without cheating, and when we did there was no meaningful conversation with him.

That's also why this world is all fantasy. Easier to reach him with Magic then to replicate what he did.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My short fan theory:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers!
> ...


That's pretty much EXACTLY what Toby said in a Q&A a day after the game's launch.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 7, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> That's pretty much EXACTLY what Toby said in a Q&A a day after the game's launch.


I need to start reading twatter or whatever it is


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I need to start reading twatter or whatever it is


I don't remember if it was on Twitter i read it. I don't go on there myself.
I think i just google some keywords and see what new pages pop up from time to time


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Nov 9, 2018)

leaked game????


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

Whats an undertale?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 9, 2018)

KitsuneMaster20 said:


> leaked game????


Legit game
Legit release


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

Whats an undertale


----------



## Faexie (Nov 9, 2018)

Spoiler



Interesting how the game file is called "SURVEY PROGRAM" and that you have to agree to a form that says we have to agree to everything that is going to happen. Also when you try to use your phone in the dark world you can hear Gaster noises, same goes for when you go near that door south of town. Also when you go into the game files you can see that the vessel you were creating was probably supposed to be a Gaster follower (character creation was probably the survey)


----------



## Faexie (Nov 9, 2018)

KitsuneMaster20 said:


> leaked game????


Legit release, also it's just the first chapter. Though it would have been satisfying as a finished game if it wasn't for the cliffhanger 



Spoiler



and the fact that many of the relationships between characters don't exist anymore. Undyne doesn't know who Alphys is in this world for example)


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 10, 2018)

Ummm I have an interesting theory on this game:


Spoiler: Spoilers and theories for both Deltarune and Undertale



My theory is WD Gaster created the Deltarune universe as I remember reading somewhere that Toby Fox said "Sans will always fail to build machine that was broken prior to Undertale and be unable to save those individuals found in a picture he owns." or something along the lines of that. It is also stated in the dummied out text WD Gaster did something scientifically impossible by creating negative matter and being recton by it. So my theory is he is powerful enough he can actually view fan fiction IRL and create Deltarune based off it. I must also point out the WD Gaster might actually be malevolent or flat out insane due to being able to read fan fiction and viewing multiple theories around himself. It would be a bigger homage to the mind screw last boss of Earthbound Gyigas. I also beilieve that WD Gaster might have originally been a a major player and instigator of the backstory of Undertale Monsters vs Humans. Why? Because there a is the legend of angel that would free the underground monsters (yes I know that was Flowey AKA Asriel Dremmurr but hear me out!). The legend is interesting because it leads into my other theory about lightners and darkners concept from Deltarune. My theory is Lightners and Darkners are stand-ins for the concept of Angels and Demons. I also think that Gaster might be part demon as his stats are unusually high for a monster and I not only do believe it is due doing the scientific impossible but his heritage as well. Last theory is that ties everything togather is I think Gaster is responsible for not only retconning himself and his followers but also concepts like Angel and Demons from background of Undertale. Technically I have more theories but peple will think I am grasping straw with this current entry so yeah.


Whew! That was a lot to type but if people want me explain more theories I am eager to share.
Edited: Fixed typos


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 11, 2018)

The wiki part is kind of hard to read but this thing is pretty interesting, specially because I didn't know about the 2nd message in Sans drawer



Spoiler: D E E P   L O R E


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2018)

Just completed my first run of the game. Man this game has charm.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 11, 2018)

That secret boss tho. So hard.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> That secret boss tho. So hard.



Yea but damn if his theme doesn't just make it hurt so good <3


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2018)

Honestly, with all the generic games out there, it's nice to see a game with a more diverse roster of playable characters and interesting story then most games now a days.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 13, 2018)

Spoiler



Omg Noelle has a crush on Suzie and it's adorable! Toby sure does like his lesbians lol


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 17, 2018)

Ok so you all talked about the four main characters (yeah, Lancer is in my opinion a main character) and a few light world people. BUT WHAT ABOUT JEVIL???

CHAOS CHAOS


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 20, 2018)

Ooooh


Spoiler



Just saw a post on youtube suggesting Susie's name is an anagram for Issue and Kris is an anagram for Risk.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 21, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ooooh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Kris is an anagram for Frisk minus the F because there's something missing, you dummy!]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2018)

As toxic as the Undertale community can be, damn do they make some good stuff at times <3


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 24, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> As toxic as the Undertale community can be, damn do they make some good stuff at times <3



Well, undertale was always known for it's great OSTs, too. And the Deltarune one's are a great addition


----------

